# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHU de Charleroi (Hôpital Civil)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHU de Charleroi (Hôpital Civil)
Boulevard Paul Janson 92
Charleroi

Bezoek de website van CHU de Charleroi


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHU de Charleroi.*

----------

